# Travel Photo Suggestions Please- For landscape and Wildlife



## scottkinfw (Sep 27, 2013)

I will be going to Zion National Park and Canyon X (http://www.overlandcanyontours.com/xphoto) over thanksgiving to photograph landscapes. I have several days that opened up and a rental car. Anyone who has suggestions for great shooting areas, I would greatly appreciate suggestions. What is the best place to go in the Grand CAnyon? Any other gems?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 27, 2013)

If you want to go further South West you can get to Mojave and/or Joshua Tree, or head more West and go to Death Valley. A bit further and you can get Sequoia National Park and/or Kings Canyon. Swing up North West from there and hit Yosemite. You're starting to get pretty far afield from there though, although if you've got the time you can certainly do it. Don't try and shove locations in at the expense of time at any one place. You can always come back and visit, but while you're at one of the places make sure you visit for how long you want to before moving on.


----------

